# DETHONRAY HPAMP HA-2 CLASS A (16 - 600ohm) Portable IEM Headphone Amplifier



## taffy2207 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Specification*

*Output impedance:* 0.1ohm

*Match earphone impedance: *16 - 600ohm

*Max output: *300mW at 32ohm

*THD+N:* 0.0003% at no-load

*Channel isolation:* 100dB

*SNR: *126dB

*Frequency response: *10 - 100kHz (-3dB)

*Input: *1 line in (3.5mm analog audio input)

*Output: *1 phone out (3.5mm analog audio output)

*Rated power: *1W

*Life time: *8 hours

*Charging time:* 2 hours

*Battery capacity:* 3.7V 2500mAh

*Power supply: *DC 5V/2A

*Electrostatic protection:* ±8kV (air discharge), ±4kV (contact discharge)

*Operating temperature:* 0°C - 40°C / 32°F-104°F

*Storage temperature: *-20°C - 60°C / -4°F-104°F

*Related humidity: *20 - 90%RH (No condensation)


*OPAMP Circuitry:* The OPAMP uses TI original high-end audio OPAMP OPA627 in circuitry and the left and right each one. Compare with the discrete component circuitry, this headphone Amplifier uses mature OPAMP technology for voltage of the former amplification. This technology avoids noise from the transistor match difference and improve the playability. User can change different OPAMP for adjust amplifying circuitry timbre, performance and so on.
*A full Class A Working Status:* The rear current amplification circuitry uses Push–pull emitter follower, that have constant current pass constantly. To insure when the amplifying circuitry plays large dynamic music and it still works on full class A. It avoids the class AB amplifying circuitry crossover distortion.
*Four Power Transistors: *TND+N＜0.0004% (@1KHz RL=600Ω) and the output impedance under to 0.1Ω, driving stage add in four power transistors to drive easily market popular Headphones. Supports 16-600Ω impedance headphone.
*High Precision, High Stability:* The amplifying circuitry uses entire high precision, high stability wafer resistance and the loop capacitance uses two 680pF WIMA thin film capacitors to ensure excellent performance and timbre clearly. Usage time is 8 Hours.
*Loop Noninterference:* The PCB wiring is strict on the basis of single point ground in order to the different routes current loop noninterference. The bias voltage unit is via independence R&D circuitry structure blue LED and geminate transistors.


*Price $199 USD*

https://penonaudio.com/dethonray-hpamp-ha-2.html

https://www.amazon.com/DETHONRAY-Adjustable-Headphone-Distortion-Amplifying/dp/B082STQD3R/

Official Site :- http://www.dethonray.com/     (Not on website at time of posting).


----------



## jmills8

300mw ? Seems pretty low.


----------



## kukkurovaca (Dec 19, 2019)

Seems pretty high for a Class A portable. Aune B1s & XRK Pocket Class A don't even break 100mW. Phatlab Phantasy is 250mW into 300ohm, but the Phantasy is also enormous.

IHIFI100 claims 2.6w w/out specified load, but I don't know much about that amp and googling scant reviews suggests that it may be that it has a class AB mode with high output and a class A mode with 50mW.

I can't think of any other Class A portables offhand, although I'm sure they're out there.

_Edit: Oh! Analog Squared Paper also has some class A amps, I think the highest power on them is 500mW into 8ohms, on the TUR-06 which is several times as large as the Dethonray model. _


----------



## jmills8

kukkurovaca said:


> Seems pretty high for a Class A portable. Aune B1s & XRK Pocket Class A don't even break 100mW. Phatlab Phantasy is 250mW into 300ohm, but the Phantasy is also enormous.
> 
> IHIFI100 claims 2.6w w/out specified load, but I don't know much about that amp and googling scant reviews suggests that it may be that it has a class AB mode with high output and a class A mode with 50mW.
> 
> ...


I had two Mass Kobo amps they really packed a punch , but they cost over 1800 USD.


----------



## kukkurovaca

jmills8 said:


> I had two Mass Kobo amps they really packed a punch , but they cost over 1800 USD.



Quick check of the Mass-Kobo website, looks like the portables aren't going past 165mW and that's balanced. (Unless I'm missing something.)

Also, I don't see anything saying they're Class A. Class A amps are inefficient, which is why battery-powered portable units tend to be low-power. The Phantasy is the exception, but it's gigantic. (Delightful, but gigantic.) It's easy to find much more powerful AB portables. 

The Dethonray is probably able to get higher power outputs in a reasonably compact form factor because it's using opamps, where as the Aune and XRK models are discrete, and the Phantasy and A2P amps are tube.


----------



## jmills8

kukkurovaca said:


> Quick check of the Mass-Kobo website, looks like the portables aren't going past 165mW and that's balanced. (Unless I'm missing something.)
> 
> Also, I don't see anything saying they're Class A. Class A amps are inefficient, which is why battery-powered portable units tend to be low-power. The Phantasy is the exception, but it's gigantic. (Delightful, but gigantic.) It's easy to find much more powerful AB portables.
> 
> The Dethonray is probably able to get higher power outputs in a reasonably compact form factor because it's using opamps, where as the Aune and XRK models are discrete, and the Phantasy and A2P amps are tube.


How about this tiny amp ?


----------



## kukkurovaca

jmills8 said:


> How about this tiny amp ?



Class A output is 105mW?


----------



## jmills8 (Dec 20, 2019)

kukkurovaca said:


> Class A output is 105mW?


Yeah , you are correct.


----------



## TheHighlander

Waiting my dethonray arrive and already looking to this amp.


----------



## F700

I confirm that the HA-2 has enorm power reserve...


----------



## jmills8

Romi Audio has a Class A portable amp with this:
S/N Ratio >125DB at 1KHz

THD : < 0.002%

Bal-Gain:+8DB(Lo-gain);16DB（Hi-gain）

Bal Output Power: 5000MW /  25 ohm ,3000MW / 40 ohm，1200mw/100 ohm 

Output impedance: 1ohm

Input impedance: 49K ohm (3.5mm) ,98K ohm(2.5mm或4.4mm-Bal)

Frequency Breadth (Bal-input): 20Hz - 20KHz ( +/- 0DB )

Power Requirement：DC IN 5V (TYPE-C,3A電流)

BATT：3.7V Li-ion


----------



## taffy2207 (Dec 21, 2019)

jmills8 said:


> Romi Audio has a Class A portable amp with this:
> S/N Ratio >125DB at 1KHz
> 
> THD : < 0.002%
> ...



That has nothing to do with the HA-2, it's thread crapping. It's a thread about the HA-2. Derailing the thread on page 1 is not a good start. Back on topic, please.


----------



## jmills8

taffy2207 said:


> That has nothing to do with the HA-2, it's thread crapping. It's a thread about the HA-2. Derailing the thread on page 1 is not a good start. Back on topic, please.


Ok , then Ill only talk about this amp. Can I buy it and then compare it to other amps ?


----------



## Cat Music

F700 said:


> I confirm that the HA-2 has enorm power reserve...


Do you think the HA-2 can be compared to desktop amplifiers of the same price range? it's a curiosity of mine


----------



## F700 (Dec 21, 2019)

Cat Music said:


> Do you think the HA-2 can be compared to desktop amplifiers of the same price range? it's a curiosity of mine


To USD 200.- desktop amps? Sure, without any doubt. Then, the HA-2 also has its limit. I still have to test my LCD-X with it.


----------



## TheHighlander

taffy2207 said:


> That has nothing to do with the HA-2, it's thread crapping. It's a thread about the HA-2. Derailing the thread on page 1 is not a good start. Back on topic, please.


You here to debate or make propaganda ?


----------



## Matpar

Maybe time to get rid of my Mojo setup... Which I only use for driving a pair of old AKG I have (600 ohm).


----------



## F700

Here are my first impressions with the HA-2: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/det...esolution-player.902568/page-67#post-15371196 (prior to the creation of this thread)


----------



## F700 (Dec 22, 2019)

No problem to drive a old planar like the LCD-X. Low gain, 50% volume and great sound. The DTR1 and the HA-2 is a powerful and revealing combo. It makes a good match with the LCD-X. I would be cautious using a bright headphone with that dap/amp combo.

Interesting are also the 2 blue dots. I first did not connect the 6.3 to 3.5mm adapter properly and eventhough the sound was ok, the blinking blue lights informed me that the connection wasn't perfect. Nice!

Using the LCD-X with that combo is a very satisfying experience. Clean and detail sound, the LCD-X is not veiled at all. But, to be honest, there still is a distance from a mid-end desktop set-up as I usually use (Isotek Aquarius, Denafrips Ares and Violectric V280), when listening to CDs or digital files via Audirvana.


----------



## Cat Music (Dec 22, 2019)

F700 said:


> No problem to drive a old planar like the LCD-X. Low gain, 50% volume and great sound. The DTR1 and the HA-2 is powerful and revealing combo. It makes a good match with the LCD-X. I would be cautious using a bright headphone with that dap/amp combo.
> 
> Interesting are also the 2 blue dots. I first did not connect the 6.3 to 3.5mm adapter properly and eventhough the sound was ok, the blinking blue lights informed me that the connection wasn't perfect. Nice!
> 
> Using the LCD-X with that combo is a very satisfying experience. Clean and detail sound, the LCD-X is not veiled at all. Still, to be honest, there still is a distance from a mid-end desktop set-up as I usually use (Isotek Aquarius, Denafrips Ares and Violectric V280), when listening to CDs or digital files via Audirvana.


very good impressions, it makes the HA-2 more interesting, I would be happy but I don't know if it would be fair to compare the Dtr1 + HA-2 combo with the IFI Micro BL, I want to think that the first wins the tests, but I can't say nothing if I do not have both configurations in my hands at the same time ... but the price difference becomes unfavorable for the Dtr1 + HA-2, this could change if the quality is superior to justify the price against the IFI Micro BL


----------



## F700

Cat Music said:


> very good impressions, it makes the HA-2 more interesting, I would be happy but I don't know if it would be fair to compare the Dtr1 + HA-2 combo with the IFI Micro BL, I want to think that the first wins the tests, but I can't say nothing if I do not have both configurations in my hands at the same time ... but the price difference becomes unfavorable for the Dtr1 + HA-2, this could change if the quality is superior to justify the price against the IFI Micro BL


A very difficult question to answer unfortunately... I never heard the iFi Micro BL, cannot tell. What is your budget, what is the sound signature you like and what are your drivers? We can start from there.


----------



## chaotic_angel

F700 said:


> No problem to drive a old planar like the LCD-X. Low gain, 50% volume and great sound. The DTR1 and the HA-2 is a powerful and revealing combo. It makes a good match with the LCD-X. I would be cautious using a bright headphone with that dap/amp combo.
> 
> Interesting are also the 2 blue dots. I first did not connect the 6.3 to 3.5mm adapter properly and eventhough the sound was ok, the blinking blue lights informed me that the connection wasn't perfect. Nice!
> 
> Using the LCD-X with that combo is a very satisfying experience. Clean and detail sound, the LCD-X is not veiled at all. But, to be honest, there still is a distance from a mid-end desktop set-up as I usually use (Isotek Aquarius, Denafrips Ares and Violectric V280), when listening to CDs or digital files via Audirvana.



whoahh, thanks for the impression!

I am having my Xduooxd05plus (with burson V5idual) DAC/AMP, it is also well known for its power, any comparatiom please?


----------



## F700

chaotic_angel said:


> whoahh, thanks for the impression!
> 
> I am having my Xduooxd05plus (with burson V5idual) DAC/AMP, it is also well known for its power, any comparatiom please?


That would be a great battle!! I never heard it unfortunately... it looks nice and sturdy, this Xduoo. Figures are one thing, but a real comparison would be better. Just one thing to think about, the Xduoo is Amp/Dac under the same chassis and HA-2 is a standalone amp. Depending on circuitry, it could make a difference, but nobody will know before testing... I am very curious now, thanks @chaotic_angel


----------



## chaotic_angel

F700 said:


> That would be a great battle!! I never heard it unfortunately... it looks nice and sturdy, this Xduoo. Figures are one thing, but a real comparison would be better. Just one thing to think about, the Xduoo is Amp/Dac under the same chassis and HA-2 is a standalone amp. Depending on circuitry, it could make a difference, but nobody will know before testing... I am very curious now, thanks @chaotic_angel



Pleasure as mine. despite 2 different functionalities, I am keen to hear the comparison of sound out via the headphone out and the driving power of each one. Hope anyone read and have both the item can post it.


----------



## kenz

Boxing Day stack. Doesn’t get any better than this. 

Dethonray DTR1 Prelude (source) 
> Toxic Cables Silver Widow interconnect 
> Dethonray HDA-HA2 Class A amplifier 
> Final Audio E5000

The HA2 is a sheep in wolf’s clothings. Such a beast of an amp in a petite frame. If it can power the very power hungry Final Audio E5000 monitors, quite sure it can power and drive well, any headphone short of desktop class ones.


----------



## chaotic_angel (Dec 26, 2019)

kenz said:


> Boxing Day stack. Doesn’t get any better than this.
> 
> Dethonray DTR1 Prelude (source)
> > Toxic Cables Silver Widow interconnect
> ...



nice one Kenny!

how if you do direct plug to DTR1? in Hi Gain of course...same result?


----------



## kenz

chaotic_angel said:


> nice one Kenny!
> 
> how if you do direct plug to DTR1? in Hi Gain of course...same result?



Direct plug of the Final E5000 to DTR1 and direct plug to HA2, have slight difference.

On DTR1, the E5000 sounds punchier and more authority in the mid bass slam.

On HA2, the E5000 sounds softer but remains very refined sounding, but staging is wider and there’s more air in the presentation.

Need see how much will evolve after say after a few charges on HA2. But at the moment I’m loving the stack combo. Somehow it makes the DTR1 sound complete.

results on high gain. The E5000 really loves drinking lots of power.


----------



## F700

kenz said:


> Direct plug of the Final E5000 to DTR1 and direct plug to HA2, have slight difference.
> 
> On DTR1, the E5000 sounds punchier and more authority in the mid bass slam.
> 
> ...


I second that statement


----------



## F700

Here is my review of the DTR1 with the mention of the HA-2 as a perfect partner: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dethonray-prelude-dtr1.23737/reviews#review-23078


----------



## chaotic_angel

kenz said:


> Direct plug of the Final E5000 to DTR1 and direct plug to HA2, have slight difference.
> 
> On DTR1, the E5000 sounds punchier and more authority in the mid bass slam.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kenny, the poison of HA2 is getting stronger here LOL - I bet it also drives heavy weight planar just fine.


----------



## thesheik137

Has anyone used sensitive (+110db/mw) IEMs with HA2? Rated output impedance of 0.1ohm looks promising, but I was wondering if there is any hiss on low gain, and if it is minimal or noticeable. Thanks.


----------



## F700

The BQEYZ Spring 1 likes a lot of power...and a copper cable. 

DTR1/HA-2 combo makes my IEM sing and improve their dynamic, with no exception so far.


----------



## chaotic_angel

F700 said:


> The BQEYZ Spring 1 likes a lot of power...and a copper cable.
> 
> DTR1/HA-2 combo makes my IEM sing and improve their dynamic, with no exception so far.



Anson should make a case which can fit both


----------



## eyan

So I got my HA-2 earlier today. Didn't expect it to be this powerful. 

If I can do a cross check, please. Off position is at 7 o'clock. On position is at 8 o'clock. Channel imbalance is present until around 9:30.

This is not to discredit the amp by the way. Most, if not all, analog volume pots will display this behavior.

Thank you.


----------



## eyan (Jan 29, 2020)

chaotic_angel said:


> whoahh, thanks for the impression!
> 
> I am having my Xduooxd05plus (with burson V5idual) DAC/AMP, it is also well known for its power, any comparatiom please?





F700 said:


> That would be a great battle!! I never heard it unfortunately... it looks nice and sturdy, this Xduoo. Figures are one thing, but a real comparison would be better. Just one thing to think about, the Xduoo is Amp/Dac under the same chassis and HA-2 is a standalone amp. Depending on circuitry, it could make a difference, but nobody will know before testing... I am very curious now, thanks @chaotic_angel



I previously owned an Xduoo XD-05+. Rolled opamps with it as well, including the V5i-D. I'll be meeting the current owner of said amp, soon-ish I hope. From what I can hear from the HA-2, it will give the XD-05+ a good fight.

Will report back.


----------



## F700 (Jan 29, 2020)

eyan said:


> So I got my HA-2 earlier today. Didn't expect it to be this powerful.
> 
> If I can do a cross check, please. Off position is at 7 o'clock. On position is at 8 o'clock. Channel imbalance is present until around 9:30.
> 
> ...


I experience the same thing. Not annoying for sure, the same occurs with the FiiO A5, to a lesser extent, though.

And yes, the HA-2 is very powerful. Amazing amp. I would like to put it against a Vorzüge amp and check the differences. I am pretty sure that there are almost none, if any. Vorzüge is way overpriced I fear. But I don't have the budget to get one atm.


----------



## eyan

F700 said:


> I experienced the same thing.



Great. Thank you. One less thing to worry about.

Left the amp running for five hours. Also twisted the volume pot back and forth once in a while. Lessened the imbalance area. It won't go away but lesser in this case is a good thing.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> I experience the same thing. Not annoying for sure, the same occurs with the FiiO A5, to a lesser extent, though.
> 
> And yes, the HA-2 is very powerful. Amazing amp. I would like to put it against a Vorzüge amp and check the differences. I am pretty sure that there are almost none, if any. Vorzüge is way overpriced I fear. But I don't have the budget to get one atm.


I‘ve got the VorzAmp Duo II. No channel imbalance to hear on this amp. Would like to listen to the HA-2


----------



## F700 (Jan 29, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> I‘ve got the VorzAmp Duo II. No channel imbalance to hear on this amp. Would like to listen to the HA-2


Ok, thanks for your input...but before we get too far in that "channel imbalance" trip, it has to be said that it only concerns very low volume level at no-one will ever listen to his music.


----------



## eyan (Feb 3, 2020)

Hunting for synergy with my current gear.

I find that the ifi Nano BL pairs nicely with the HA-2 and my Beyerdynamic Amiron Home. I like this pairing better than with the DTR1. Stage is a bit wider, less meaty mids. This is the first time I can hear detail and control with my cans across then spectrum.

Time to get a better SE cable.

Aside: I find the thread title amusing (maybe a bit shy). "Portable IEM Headphone Amplifier" can be quite misleading. This baby can power full size cans with ease as well.


----------



## nihalsharma

Just received this. I will share a brief impression after some hours of use.


----------



## F700 (Feb 4, 2020)

nihalsharma said:


> Just received this. I will share a brief impression after some hours of use.


Please report about the sound for sure, but also about the hiss picked by the Andromeda vs. DTR1!


----------



## chaotic_angel

eyan said:


> I previously owned an Xduoo XD-05+. Rolled opamps with it as well, including the V5i-D. I'll be meeting the current owner of said amp, soon-ish I hope. From what I can hear from the HA-2, it will give the XD-05+ a good fight.
> 
> Will report back.


helo @eyan still look forward to hear your impression please..


----------



## nihalsharma

nihalsharma said:


> Just received this. I will share a brief impression after some hours of use.




Stack: DTR1 + HPAMP + Andromeda == Mind blown. Now I understand why people go for stacking. I was not even aware of such a clean sound. 
Here are the impressions.

1. Andromeda is a different monster. Unimaginable sound reproduction. It has a better staging with the amp. No hiss at all. I am still using the Iematch with it(totally out of the habit of using it with DTR1), but the amp's sound reproduction is too clean. So Iematch is not required in it.

2. There is an elevated bass for sure. Not much though, but since DTR1 is more of a neutral-sounding dap (read: no elevated bass), I can feel the increased bass. The lows are a lot punchier without compromising the other frequencies. Treble is totally sorted. No peaks, nothing at all. Each instrument sounds so proper, so properly distinguishable.

3. Andromeda by default is very bright, which is why I am using Iematch with DTR1. But with the amp, the sensitivity and brightness are very very controlled which is why Andro is much more enjoyable. 

4. The synergy of this amp is amazing with the DTR1. It's like the amp is totally complementing the dap. Made for each other pair.

5. With my Macbook Pro(15inch), the sound reproduction through the amp is great, well, but not as great as it is with the DTR1.

6. This is my first amp experience. *I had never imagined the Imagine album to sound so unimaginable*. No hiss (at least none recognizable in a silent setting), so much clarity, such detailing, I was almost in tears. Mind you, I am no seasoned audiophile, no reviewer, just an avid music lover talking straight from the heart.


----------



## F700

nihalsharma said:


> Stack: DTR1 + HPAMP + Andromeda == Mind blown. Now I understand why people go for stacking. I was not even aware of such a clean sound.
> Here are the impressions.
> 
> 1. Andromeda is a different monster. Unimaginable sound reproduction. It has a better staging with the amp. No hiss at all. I am still using the Iematch with it(totally out of the habit of using it with DTR1), but the amp's sound reproduction is too clean. So Iematch is not required in it.
> ...


Nice! Thanks for that.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Nice! Thanks for that.


Have you tested the amp with the CalyxM by any chance?


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Have you tested the amp with the CalyxM by any chance?


No, because the Calyx M doesn't have a dedicated LO, it would be double amping. I can do it anyway if you want.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> No, because the Calyx M doesn't have a dedicated LO, it would be double amping. I can do it anyway if you want.


I do always double amp it with the VorzAMP Duo II (that cost twice me as much as the Calyx M right now, alas) and it works wonderful. I know, it’s not the perfect way to go but it might be worth a shot, so if you want to try it with your amp, it can’t hurt I guess (except you listen too loud hahahaha)


----------



## jmills8

F700 said:


> No, because the Calyx M doesn't have a dedicated LO, it would be double amping. I can do it anyway if you want.


Double amping doesnt always mean it will sound bad.


----------



## F700

jmills8 said:


> Double amping doesnt always mean it will sound bad.


Did I say that? I just have no use as the Calyx M drives everything I throw at it with ease and maestria. The DTR1 gets some benefits (soundwise) being stacked with the HA-2.


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> I do always double amp it with the VorzAMP Duo II (that cost twice me as much as the Calyx M right now, alas) and it works wonderful. I know, it’s not the perfect way to go but it might be worth a shot, so if you want to try it with your amp, it can’t hurt I guess (except you listen too loud hahahaha)


Good to hear. I will try then. But the Calyx M never left me wanted for more so far in terms of amplification unlike the DTR1.


----------



## jmills8

F700 said:


> Did I say that? I just have no use as the Calyx M drives everything I throw at it with ease and maestria. The DTR1 gets some benefits (soundwise) being stacked with the HA-2.


Well you implied. "No, because the Calyx M doesn't have a dedicated LO, it would be double amping. I can do it anyway if you want."


----------



## F700 (Feb 6, 2020)

jmills8 said:


> Well you implied. "No, because the Calyx M doesn't have a dedicated LO, it would be double amping. I can do it anyway if you want."


I see your point. Well, I did not want to say that it automatically will sound bad or makes the Calyx M sound worse, but the idea of double amping do not attract me to be honest. I had a Cowon Plenue M2 with optical/coax out, but no LO. I used to double amped the signal via the FiiO A5. For me, it did affect the sound, not for the better unfortunately. That's why, without having tried other DAP/Amp combos in double amping mode, I just do not do it. And for my tastes and needs, the Calyx M is fine as it is.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> I see your point. Well, I did not want to say that it automatically will sound bad or makes the Calyx M sound worse, but the idea of double amping do not attract me to be honest. I had a Cowon Plenue M2 with optical/coax out, but no LO. I used to double amped the signal via the FiiO A5. For me, it did affect the sound, not for the better unfortunately. That's why, without having tried other DAP/Amp combos in double amping mode, I just do not do it. And for my tastes and needs, the Calyx M is fine as it is.


Well, Fiio A5 isn't the best portable amp on the market, so maybe that's why I didn't sound good. Of course it also might be because of double amping. As said, I don't feel that way with the Calyx and the vorzamp. Maybe it´s also a miss and match thing. Also what headphones are used etc. etc.


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Well, Fiio A5 isn't the best portable amp on the market, so maybe that's why I didn't sound good. Of course it also might be because of double amping. As said, I don't feel that way with the Calyx and the vorzamp. Maybe it´s also a miss and match thing. Also what headphones are used etc. etc.


Don't forget our own pair of ears . FiiO A5 is a quite good amp I think, even if a tad colored. The HA-2 is really impressive, with a more neutral presentation with lots of power. It also seems to tame the hiss picked by BA-only IEMs, a great addition to the DTR1.


----------



## hongky

Anyone can compare this with ifi micro BL ?
Thanks


----------



## F700

HA-2 stacked with Calyx M: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/999...-sd-µsd-storage.687944/page-394#post-15457883


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> HA-2 stacked with Calyx M: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/999...-sd-µsd-storage.687944/page-394#post-15457883


Thank you mate for checking it out for me! Do you know any reviews of the HA-2? Or is it too new to the market? I would love to read what pro reviewers say how this amp compares to other portable amps.


----------



## F700 (Feb 8, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Thank you mate for checking it out for me! Do you know any reviews of the HA-2? Or is it too new to the market? I would love to read what pro reviewers say how this amp compares to other portable amps.


I did not see any pro reviews and comparisons so far. I will let you know if I do.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Thank you mate for checking it out for me! Do you know any reviews of the HA-2? Or is it too new to the market? I would love to read what pro reviewers say how this amp compares to other portable amps.


"Pro" meaning paid reviewers ?


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> "Pro" meaning paid reviewers ?


Of course! They are all doing it for the big money ahahahaha


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Of course! They are all doing it for the big money ahahahaha


It add ups.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> It add ups.


Right. I‘m sure @twister6 is a millionaire right now. Am I right, Alex?  
Btw. Will you get a review unit of the HA-2 amp?


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Right. I‘m sure @twister6 is a millionaire right now. Am I right, Alex?
> Btw. Will you get a review unit of the HA-2 amp?


Maybe if you knew how to write positively you could be owning multiple daps , iems , amps, plus actually be using every new product instead of asking others.


----------



## F700 (Feb 8, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Right. I‘m sure @twister6 is a millionaire right now. Am I right, Alex?
> Btw. Will you get a review unit of the HA-2 amp?





jmills8 said:


> Maybe if you knew how to write positively you could be owning multiple daps , iems , amps, plus actually be using every new product instead of asking others.


Owning gears of all sorts, especially the new and expensives ones, surely is a nice thing. I would not say no. Well, I am lying actually. Guess what? Less is more, when you "made" your path, with your own money, saving, buying, selling, and repeat. Sure, ressources, mainly financial ones, are not the same for everyone. I feel blessed because all started with music 35 years ago. "Gears" came late into the game. Hunting for gears that will play your music with the sound signature you love, this is immense fun. I am here today, but already has been settled long before, just doing fine tuning from time to time, because I love tech and not following everybody's path. Call me an idealist, a dreamer or an idiot, but I never would switch places with Twister6. I am sure is a nice guy. A few months ago I had a chat with him. Interesting was his answer regarding the time he actually invests into "listening" to music. A busy man, for sure. Me, ironic or even cynical? Feel free to launch homecoming missiles to me for what I say, but please, music is what we (almost) all are here, never forget that.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Maybe if you knew how to write positively you could be owning multiple daps , iems , amps, plus actually be using every new product instead of asking others.





F700 said:


> Owning gears of all sorts, especially the new and expensives ones, surely is a nice thing. I would not say no. Well, I am lying actually. Guess what? Less is more, when you "made" your path, with your own money, saving, buying, selling, and repeat. Sure, ressources, mainly financial ones, are not the same for everyone. I feel blessed because all started with music 35 years ago. "Gears" came late into the game. Hunting for gears that will play your music with the sound signature you love, this is immense fun. I am here today, but already has been settled long before, just doing fine tuning from time to time, because I love tech and not following everybody's path. Call me an idealist, a dreamer or an idiot, but I never would switch places with Twister6. I am sure is a nice guy. A few months ago I had a chat with him. Interesting was his answer regarding the time he actually invests into "listening" to music. A busy man, for sure. Me, ironic or even cynical? Feel free to launch homecoming missiles to me for what I say, but please, music is what we (almost) all are here, never forget that.


That’s right. Start writing about gear (professionally) and at the same time I bet you have much less time listening to music (instead of listening to gear). So I will definitely continue asking people I trust, like @F700 when they have something at home that I don’t AND I will continue reading reviews (paid or not paid, written positively or negatively). And then, if it makes „click“ - and that doesn’t happen very often - I buy the product (like when I bought the Stellia and I am not looking back).


----------



## noplsestar

ordered from penon audio today


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> ordered from penon audio today


Death match with Vorzüge is coming, cannot wait @noplsestar !


----------



## Frabera

Hi,
I connected the HA-2 to my "old" Plenue S which I let down since I got the DTR-1.
What a great surprise, it is really an upgrade if I had purchased this HA-2 before the DTR-1 then I don't think I would have bought another DAP.
This HA-2 brought more dynamic, power, details, fantastic combo with the Cowon !


----------



## jmills8

Frabera said:


> Hi,
> I connected the HA-2 to my "old" Plenue S which I let down since I got the DTR-1.
> What a great surprise, it is really an upgrade if I had purchased this HA-2 before the DTR-1 then I don't think I would have bought another DAP.
> This HA-2 brought more dynamic, power, details, fantastic combo with the Cowon !


Agree , thats what I do with all five of my Cowons. I add a good amp and they shine.


----------



## Frabera

Exactly, the Plenue S really shines and sounds better than the DTR-1 which was not the case without the HA-2.


----------



## noplsestar

Frabera said:


> Exactly, the Plenue S really shines and sounds better than the DTR-1 which was not the case without the HA-2.


So the Plenue S with the HA-2 amp sounds better than the DTR1 with the same amp?


----------



## Frabera

Yes ! It’s amazing the S goes further, more soundstage, more bass and a great sound signature more musical and analog.


----------



## F700 (Feb 18, 2020)

Frabera said:


> Yes ! It’s amazing the S goes further, more soundstage, more bass and a great sound signature more musical and analog.


The HA-2 seems to be a good match with slightly warm and smooth sounding DAPs. I also dig the HA-2/Calyx M combo more and more. Doubtful at first, the sound signature is intoxicating, like bringing the best of 2 worlds together. It also depends on the drivers used. Still, I think that the DTR1/HA-2 combo excels at letting the drivers bringing their own flavours into play. Maybe a bit more "boring" sounding than the aforementioned combos, the neutral and clear sound from the DTR1/HA-2 remains a true reference in my books. @noplsestar, did you get your HA-2 already?


----------



## Frabera

I used it with a Beyer T5P.2 great sound just the right balance and a bit less boring and dull than with the DTR-1 which I found slightly too neutral after a while.


----------



## F700

Frabera said:


> I used it with a Beyer T5P.2 great sound just the right balance and a bit less boring and dull than with the DTR-1 which I found slightly too neutral after a while.


Nice that you found a setup that you like, enjoy it!


----------



## Frabera

The main problem is on the go, too heavy and bulky to carry them, will be soon in possession with the Calyx M, hope to obtein with the Beyer, more or less the same sound signature, allowing me on the go to carry on only one item.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> The HA-2 seems to be a good match with slightly warm and smooth sounding DAPs. I also dig the HA-2/Calyx M combo more and more. Doubtful at first, the sound signature is intoxicating, like bringing the best of 2 worlds together. It also depends on the drivers used. Still, I think that the DTR1/HA-2 combo excels at letting the drivers bringing their own flavours into play. Maybe a bit more "boring" sounding than the aforementioned combos, the neutral and clear sound from the DTR1/HA-2 remains a true reference in my books. @noplsestar, did you get your HA-2 already?


Penon has my money now for about a week but they haven’t shipped it yet. Although I took the „express“ shipping!! I don’t know. Maybe I will cancel it.


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Penon has my money now for about a week but they haven’t shipped it yet. Although I took the „express“ shipping!! I don’t know. Maybe I will cancel it.


Maybe Coronavirus or the Chinese winter holidays make the shipping slower than usual...


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Maybe Coronavirus or the Chinese winter holidays make the shipping slower than usual...


Yes, probably ...


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Yes, probably ...


In Hong Kong the Post Office was closed and mail hasnt been sent to my flat.


----------



## robstah

noplsestar said:


> Penon has my money now for about a week but they haven’t shipped it yet. Although I took the „express“ shipping!! I don’t know. Maybe I will cancel it.



Did you e-mail them? They got back to me within a day and I had my DTR1 show up last Friday. Will probably order the HA-2 here soon to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## F700

robstah said:


> Did you e-mail them? They got back to me within a day and I had my DTR1 show up last Friday. Will probably order the HA-2 here soon to see what all the hype is about.


HA-2 pairs very well with DTR1 and neutral/smooth/warm/darkish drivers. It also reduces/cancels hiss on some BAs-only IEMs. Still, we don't have a lot of return about it so far.

With bright, thin sounding or very efficient drivers, the HA-2 might be overkill and even make the drivers sound too bright or sterile. Not always an upgrade.


----------



## robstah

F700 said:


> HA-2 pairs very well with DTR1 and neutral/smooth/warm/darkish drivers. It also reduces/cancels hiss on some BAs-only IEMs. Still, we don't have a lot of return about it so far.
> 
> With bright, thin sounding or very efficient drivers, the HA-2 might be overkill and even make the drivers sound too bright or sterile. Not always an upgrade.



I currently have the DTR1 paired with Inear PP8s and have an iFi earbuddy in the chain to slightly boost the vocals along with eliminating the hiss. I've got the DTR1 set to high gain and run roughly between 15-25 volume wise with the setup.


----------



## F700 (Feb 18, 2020)

robstah said:


> I currently have the DTR1 paired with Inear PP8s and have an iFi earbuddy in the chain to slightly boost the vocals along with eliminating the hiss. I've got the DTR1 set to high gain and run roughly between 15-25 volume wise with the setup.


Well, this will be hit or miss, I have the impression. The PP8 are as neutral as it gets if I am not mistaken. Already using the iFi device to boost vocals and reducing the hiss on the standalone DTR1 makes me think that hiss will be reduced via the HA-2, but sound signature likely will get slightly clearer. It's up to your preference at the end. Being between 15-25 volume on high gain let you some reserve and you don't need the HA-2 in order to get (much) better dynamics.

Once more, we have little return/feedback regarding pairings so far. My above statement is just an assumption and maybe the HA-2 will make the PP8 shine.


----------



## noplsestar

robstah said:


> Did you e-mail them? They got back to me within a day and I had my DTR1 show up last Friday. Will probably order the HA-2 here soon to see what all the hype is about.


They got back to me too. They will ship it this week (hopefully).


----------



## robstah

noplsestar said:


> They got back to me too. They will ship it this week (hopefully).



As soon as I got the DHL tracking, it was at my doorstep in under a week. (3 days if I remember right)


----------



## Burakk

I need your help guys. What is the best way to connect HA-2 to WM1A , M11 Pro ?


----------



## F700

Burakk said:


> I need your help guys. What is the best way to connect HA-2 to WM1A , M11 Pro ?


M11 has the 3.5mm jack output that also serves as Line-out and S/PDIF out. Just one way to connect the HA-2. 

For the WM1A, you have the 3.5mm jack and the WMPort, but I am not sure if a micro-USB/WMport cable would function...


----------



## Frabera

I let ON the HA-2 during about 2 days, afterwards the result was much more effecient, more Dynamic, more precision, larger soundstage, absolutely amazing !


----------



## chaotic_angel

waiting for report owner to pair it with heavy planar headphones please


----------



## F700

chaotic_angel said:


> waiting for report owner to pair it with heavy planar headphones please


LCD-X driven with ease. Absolute no problem here.


----------



## chaotic_angel

bass is there? at what vol? @F700


----------



## F700

chaotic_angel said:


> bass is there? at what vol? @F700


Bass is there, yes, for sure. Pounding as it should be. IIRC from my listening session, I would say already at pretty low volume, maybe 30% on low gain. Let me check tonight again.


----------



## F700 (Feb 25, 2020)

Ok @chaotic_angel, DTR1-> HA-2 -> LCD-X (low gain) sounds great, with all the bass you can have from the Audeze. Imagine, I was in low gain, volume pot starts at 7(o'clock) and full bass available slightly before 12, with the volume pot going up to 6. Don't worry, this beast has power.

View attachment IMG_20200225_210409.jpg


----------



## chaotic_angel

@F700  oh my GOD i need to get one of this, seems would be good additional for my Xduoo Xd05 plus or different flavour.


----------



## Frabera

This Amp is magic it definitely upgrade most of the Dap on the market, just amazing !


----------



## noplsestar (Feb 29, 2020)

Does anyone know if Anson said something about the gain, whether it would be better to use it in low or high gain, if for the plugged in headphone both is possible? I am listening with the Stellia through Calyx M and can change the quantity of the sound output on the DAP. Right now I have more output on the DAP but low gain on the HA-2 (volume pot is on 3 o'clock). But I could also lower the output of the Calyx M and put the HA-2 on high gain and just push it up to 11 o'clock. Which one is better? Is there even a sound difference (such as in bass reproduction/authority)?


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Does anyone know if Anson said something about the gain, whether it would be better to use it in low or high gain, if for the plugged in headphone both is possible? I am listening with the Stellia through Calyx M and can change the quantity of the sound output on the DAP. Right now I have more output on the DAP but low gain on the HA-2 (volume pot is on 3 o'clock). But I could also lower the output of the Calyx M and put the HA-2 on high gain and just push it up to 11 o'clock. Which one is better? Is there even a sound difference (such as in bass reproduction/authority)?


I actually have the same question. AFAIK, Anson did not say something specific about that. The Calyx M allows playing with both volume pot, which is very handful. The Final E5000 being very power hungry, I set the Calyx M on Mid gain, to approx. 75% and then do the rest with the HA-2.


----------



## eyan (Feb 29, 2020)

chaotic_angel said:


> I am having my Xduooxd05plus (with burson V5idual) DAC/AMP, it is also well known for its power, any comparatiom please?





chaotic_angel said:


> helo @eyan still look forward to hear your impression please..



Got the chance to do a quick side by side with the XDuoo XD-05+ with a Burson V5i-D. The place was a bit noisy so I can't really comment about sonic differences much.

We used a ToneKing TO600 (600 ohms, 105 dB sensitivity). On max gain and max volume on both the XD-05+ and HA-2 the XD-05+ gives greater volume based on my ear-meters. The XD-05+ sounds warmer compared to the HA-2. The rest of my impressions would be next to meaningless so I'll leave with those observations.

HTH.


----------



## jmills8

noplsestar said:


> Does anyone know if Anson said something about the gain, whether it would be better to use it in low or high gain, if for the plugged in headphone both is possible? I am listening with the Stellia through Calyx M and can change the quantity of the sound output on the DAP. Right now I have more output on the DAP but low gain on the HA-2 (volume pot is on 3 o'clock). But I could also lower the output of the Calyx M and put the HA-2 on high gain and just push it up to 11 o'clock. Which one is better? Is there even a sound difference (such as in bass reproduction/authority)?


Whichever sounds best to you sounds best .... to you.


----------



## noplsestar

jmills8 said:


> Whichever sounds best to you sounds best .... to you.


I feared you might say this


----------



## noplsestar

eyan said:


> Got the chance to do a quick side by side with the XDuoo XD-05+ with a Burson V5i-D. The place was a bit noisy so I can't really comment about sonic differences much.
> 
> We used a ToneKing TO600 (600 ohms, 105 dB sensitivity). On max gain and max volume on both the XD-05+ and HA-2 the XD-05+ gives greater volume based on my ear-meters. The XD-05+ sounds warmer compared to the HA-2. The rest of my impressions would be next to meaningless so I'll leave with those observations.
> 
> HTH.


Since the opamps of the HA-2 are also changeable, I wonder how other opamps would sound with it? Maybe someone who has know-how can test the amp with different opamps in the future? 

I have read up a bit about the Burson V5i. Most of the reviewers stated that it has more treble sparkle compared to the famous OPA627 that are built in the HA-2 so I guess the warmth you describe comes from your XD-05. 

Whatever, I guess when „going down the opamp road“ then the real hunting begins, because there are so many out there and which one is „the best“ for the HA-2? Of course it differs from headphone to headphone and listener to listener. So maybe I will leave it at that and enjoy the HA-2 as it is


----------



## noplsestar (Mar 1, 2020)

This is quite a good review and opamp comparison between muse02, v5i and OPA627:
http://passionforsound.lachlanfennen.com/burson-audio-v5i-opamp/


----------



## chaotic_angel

eyan said:


> Got the chance to do a quick side by side with the XDuoo XD-05+ with a Burson V5i-D. The place was a bit noisy so I can't really comment about sonic differences much.
> 
> We used a ToneKing TO600 (600 ohms, 105 dB sensitivity). On max gain and max volume on both the XD-05+ and HA-2 the XD-05+ gives greater volume based on my ear-meters. The XD-05+ sounds warmer compared to the HA-2. The rest of my impressions would be next to meaningless so I'll leave with those observations.
> 
> HTH.


many thank @eyan


----------



## eyan (Mar 1, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Since the opamps of the HA-2 are also changeable, I wonder how other opamps would sound with it? Maybe someone who has know-how can test the amp with different opamps in the future?
> 
> I have read up a bit about the Burson V5i. Most of the reviewers stated that it has more treble sparkle compared to the famous OPA627 that are built in the HA-2 so I guess the warmth you describe comes from your XD-05.
> 
> Whatever, I guess when „going down the opamp road“ then the real hunting begins, because there are so many out there and which one is „the best“ for the HA-2? Of course it differs from headphone to headphone and listener to listener. So maybe I will leave it at that and enjoy the HA-2 as it is



I tried rolling opamps with the HA-2. Couldn't get the Philips NE5532N nor the JRC Muses02 to work. Only got some hiss. My suspicion is that the HA-2 circuitry is designed around the OPA627. It needs to have almost the same specs I guess. The fact that the HA-2 works with the OPA627 and not with the ones I tried is very good! To me it means that the HA-2 has clearly defined goals and the engineering around it is focused.

I'll try the V5i-Ds maybe early next week. Let's see. But this will leave the HA-2 open since the V5i won't fit with the cover on. I'm not so keen about that so I'm not in a rush.

Been rolling opamps for some years with the Zishan (Z1, Z2). I have a Walnut F2 left in my stable which I roll with once in a while for amusement.






noplsestar said:


> This is quite a good review and opamp comparison between muse02, v5i and OPA627:
> http://passionforsound.lachlanfennen.com/burson-audio-v5i-opamp/



From the linked article (emphasis mine): Which would I choose if I could only have one? Probably the MUSES02, but *this is a function of my collection of gear.*

From my experience, these comparisons serve as a very unstable baseline. I still need the whole chain to listen to when rolling. Opamp rolling took a lot of time away from me listening to music. I'm out of that phase now so happy hunting and rolling to you!


----------



## noplsestar

eyan said:


> I tried rolling opamps with the HA-2. Couldn't get the Philips NE5532N nor the JRC Muses02 to work. Only got some hiss. My suspicion is that the HA-2 circuitry is designed around the OPA627. It needs to have almost the same specs I guess. The fact that the HA-2 works with the OPA627 and not with the ones I tried is very good! To me it means that the HA-2 has clearly defined goals and the engineering around it is focused.
> 
> I'll try the V5i-Ds maybe early next week. Let's see. But this will leave the HA-2 open since the V5i won't fit with the cover on. I'm not so keen about that so I'm not in a rush.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. There’s nothing more I wanted to hear. I do not want to start rolling and had a similar thing once with the tip rolling with my IEMs where I was chasing after something I could not hunt down


----------



## chaotic_angel

eyan said:


> I tried rolling opamps with the HA-2. Couldn't get the Philips NE5532N nor the JRC Muses02 to work. Only got some hiss. My suspicion is that the HA-2 circuitry is designed around the OPA627. It needs to have almost the same specs I guess. The fact that the HA-2 works with the OPA627 and not with the ones I tried is very good! To me it means that the HA-2 has clearly defined goals and the engineering around it is focused.
> 
> I'll try the V5i-Ds maybe early next week. Let's see. But this will leave the HA-2 open since the V5i won't fit with the cover on. I'm not so keen about that so I'm not in a rush.
> 
> ...



niice man! so OPA627 is a dual opamp right? same as Muses01 & 02?


----------



## noplsestar

Just one other question @eyan Would those opamps fit into the HA-2 when closed? Sparkos Labs SS3601 Discrete Op-Amps
Have you heard them when you were into opamp rolling?


----------



## thesheik137

noplsestar said:


> Does anyone know if Anson said something about the gain, whether it would be better to use it in low or high gain, if for the plugged in headphone both is possible? I am listening with the Stellia through Calyx M and can change the quantity of the sound output on the DAP. Right now I have more output on the DAP but low gain on the HA-2 (volume pot is on 3 o'clock). But I could also lower the output of the Calyx M and put the HA-2 on high gain and just push it up to 11 o'clock. Which one is better? Is there even a sound difference (such as in bass reproduction/authority)?




Not really specific to this gear, but in general, when double amping you want the source to be set at 100% and amplify that signal as if it was line out. Thereby not unnecessarily amplifying any possible distortion from the source with the 2nd amp. Although sometimes it provides you too little control with the 2nd amp volume pot so you may want to reduce the source to 90 or 80%.


----------



## eyan (Mar 2, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Just one other question @eyan Would those opamps fit into the HA-2 when closed? Sparkos Labs SS3601 Discrete Op-Amps
> Have you heard them when you were into opamp rolling?



I owned a pair of SS3602 (a tad warm, smooth bass, pulled back mids, airy, detailed, relaxed sound) in the past. The 3601 is the single version. The SS3602 won't fit. The 3601 probably won't too, since the SS360x series have risers right above the legs. The risers support the opamp circuit PCB.

Here's an old pic. The V6 Vivid (wide soundstage, airy, detailed, a tad bright) is a loaner. The V6 Classic (intimate, warm, detailed) I still have in my possession. The V6 Classic is my favorite among the 'Big 3'.






chaotic_angel said:


> niice man! so OPA627 is a dual opamp right? same as Muses01 & 02?



Yes. the 627 is dual.


----------



## noplsestar

eyan said:


> I owned a pair of SS3602 (a tad warm, smooth bass, pulled back mids, airy, detailed, relaxed sound) in the past. The 3601 is the single version. The SS3602 won't fit. The 3601 probably won't too, since the SS360x series have risers right above the legs. The risers support the opamp circuit PCB.
> 
> Here's an old pic. The V6 Vivid (wide soundstage, airy, detailed, a tad bright) is a loaner. The V6 Classic (intimate, warm, detailed) I still have in my possession. The V6 Classic is my favorite among the 'Big 3'.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your insight and the pic.
Just for the understanding: If I'd want to change the opamp in the HA-2, then it would have to be 2 pieces of the SS3602 and not the single one, right?
I know, they don't fit. I just want to understand which ones I would have to buy if I'd want to buy any opamp. Dual or single? And all in all it has to be 2 of them (on left and one right), yes?


----------



## eyan

noplsestar said:


> Thanks again for your insight and the pic.
> Just for the understanding: If I'd want to change the opamp in the HA-2, then it would have to be 2 pieces of the SS3602 and not the single one, right?
> I know, they don't fit. I just want to understand which ones I would have to buy if I'd want to buy any opamp. Dual or single? And all in all it has to be 2 of them (on left and one right), yes?



Two pieces of dual opamps, yes. You got that right.


----------



## noplsestar

eyan said:


> Two pieces of dual opamps, yes. You got that right.


When reading again what you wrote above about them: „ a tad warm, smooth bass, pulled back mids, airy, detailed, relaxed sound“ I had to laugh a bit because most of the people just write „airy“ bit leave out the „pulled back mids“ which I definitely don’t want 
So thanks again. Back to listening


----------



## F700 (Mar 4, 2020)

The Phatlab Chimera enters the fight tonight:

View attachment IMG_20200304_213404.jpg

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/phatlab-chimera.24183/


----------



## thesheik137

Looks like I may have grabbed the last HA-2 on Penon. Sorry not sorry


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> The Phatlab Chimera enters the fight tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/phatlab-chimera.24183/


Now this one is worth of its name. Phat in terms of „fat“ - especially next to the HA-2 (that isn’t small either - compared to the VorzAMP that is half the size of the HA-2)

Who has won?


----------



## F700 (Mar 5, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Now this one is worth of its name. Phat in terms of „fat“ - especially next to the HA-2 (that isn’t small either - compared to the VorzAMP that is half the size of the HA-2)
> 
> Who has won?


Yes, the Chimera is a beast. In terms of power and sound. Built quality is absolute perfect.

They are both winner for sure. I need to let the Chimera play a bit before making any statement. Lower floor noise for sure with the Chimera. It sounded epic with the DTR1 and the Final E5000 in Tube mode, 4.4mm, last night. Amazing synergy. I got so deep in the music, almost frightening, totally lost in the sound. Still, beating the HA-2/Calyx M combo is a difficult task, but let's see what happen.

At USD 200, the HA-2 is insane and while the Chimera sports more features (SS and Tube, 4.4mm ouput) and a better battery life, the USD 650.- difference could be very difficult to justify if you "only" need 3.5mm output and powerful/clear amplification, which is my case actually. Chimera being overkill? It actually could be, let's find out in the coming weeks.

Even if it turns out that the Chimera "sounds" better, and it is not a certainty, the HA-2 matchs the Calyx M and the DTR1 so well, that it would be a big mistake to sell it in order to just keep a big baby like the Chimera.


----------



## buonassi

nihalsharma said:


> 1. Andromeda is a different monster. Unimaginable sound reproduction. It has a better staging with the amp. No hiss at all. I am still using the Iematch with it(totally out of the habit of using it with DTR1), but the amp's sound reproduction is too clean. So Iematch is not required in it.


I'm still confused, can you clarify please?   Are you saying that this amp is silent (no hiss) even when you're not using IEMatch?  When you plug andromeda straight into the amp, there isn't any 'waterfall' white noise hiss?  It's dead silent? 

If that is the case, that is exceptional - but with the specs on paper, I'd expect some level of hiss.   Clearly this is my biggest concern.  I want this amp, but if I have to use my IEMatch, that's sort of a deal breaker.  I expect to use it with my desktop gear, but not portable gear.  I want no added resistance in the circuit between P.O. and my IEMs.  As good a tool as IEMatch is, it still introduces non-linearities.  Barely audible, but it does affect low level detail retrieval when using it IMO.


----------



## noplsestar

Double amplification: No problem at all for the HA-2  I love this amp!!!


----------



## Frabera

Which cables are you using ?
They look great !


----------



## noplsestar

Frabera said:


> Which cables are you using ?
> They look great !


They don't only look great but also feel great and are very pliable and have no microphonics whatsoever and most importantly: THEY SOUND GREAT  
Arctic Cables Silver UPOCC 8-braid with Viablue plugs
http://arcticcables.com


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> They don't only look great but also feel great and are very pliable and have no microphonics whatsoever and most importantly: THEY SOUND GREAT
> Arctic Cables Silver UPOCC 8-braid with Viablue plugs
> http://arcticcables.com


Do cables make a difference soundwise? Are you sure? ahahahaha, just teasing mate  Calyx M and HA-2, 1st class source combo under USD 800.-. A winner team!


----------



## Frabera

After many listening hours can you describe what the HA-2 brings to the M


----------



## chaotic_angel

Stay.At.Home !!


----------



## buonassi

buonassi said:


> with the specs on paper, I'd expect some level of hiss. Clearly this is my biggest concern. I want this amp, but if I have to use my IEMatch, that's sort of a deal breaker.



my second favorite thing to do on headfi is quote myself.   I guess I'll be the one to dispel or confirm hissing with sensitive monitors.  I have the HA2 on the way from a fellow headfier that I bought 2nd hand.


----------



## F700

buonassi said:


> my second favorite thing to do on headfi is quote myself.   I guess I'll be the one to dispel or confirm hissing with sensitive monitors.  I have the HA2 on the way from a fellow headfier that I bought 2nd hand.


Which IEMs are you going to pair with the HA-2?


----------



## F700 (Mar 28, 2020)

The Oriveti OH500 (1DD/4BA) is a quite sensitive IEM, with a 12ohm impedance. They pick less hiss (almost none, really) compared to the standalone DTR1 DAP.


----------



## buonassi

F700 said:


> Which IEMs are you going to pair with the HA-2?



well....  my most sensitive now are Fibae7.  They are quite prone to hiss, though not as much as andromeda.  I can hear very slight hiss with ibasso amp7, and amp6 when using DX220 or DX150, even in low gain. 

Will report back what I find.


----------



## F700 (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh, nice. I almost bought the Fibae7 in CIEM. Nice purchase and most likely a good pairing with the clear and powerful HA-2. I bet it will sound pretty dope. I tested Andro last year and it was not my cup of tea to be honest, not meant to be a good pairing with the HA-2 (on the paper and regarding my preferred signature). It can work for some, though.

My CIEM are coming next week, I am also pretty impatient to test them with the HA-2.

Nice time ahead for both of us @buonassi


----------



## chaotic_angel

F700 said:


> The Oriveti OH500 (1DD/4BA) is a quite sensitive, with a 12ohm impedance. They pick less hiss (almost none, really) compared to the standalone DTR1 DAP.



Same here, tried to plug OH500 directly to DTR1 no song and at main page screen found hiss - when I plugged to HA2 no hiss. magic!


----------



## Burakk

I had the same experience with my Hyla TE5B which is quite sensitive imo. There is no hiss and totally black background. Impressive.


----------



## buonassi

F700 said:


> My CIEM are coming next week, I am also pretty impatient to test them with the HA-2


which CIEMs are you getting?  The one thing about the Fibae7 is that the tonality is outstandingly natural and doesn't need any EQ correction (if CIEM form).  It's literally the first IEM i've used that worked for me without EQ. 



F700 said:


> tested Andro last year and it was not my cup of tea


what was it that didn't jive with you?  I imagine there was very little room on the pot to control volume?  




chaotic_angel said:


> tried to plug OH500 directly to DTR1 no song and at main page screen found hiss - when I plugged to HA2 no hiss. magic!





Burakk said:


> Hyla TE5B which is quite sensitive imo. There is no hiss and totally black background.



guys, this is encouraging!  Such a powerful classA amp and little to no hiss with even sensitive monitors (so far).  Thanks for the confirmations.


----------



## F700

buonassi said:


> which CIEMs are you getting?  The one thing about the Fibae7 is that the tonality is outstandingly natural and doesn't need any EQ correction (if CIEM form).  It's literally the first IEM i've used that worked for me without EQ.
> 
> what was it that didn't jive with you?  I imagine there was very little room on the pot to control volume?


The Andro sounded a tad to bright for my tastes. Vocals were a bit thin also and the bass, while being good for a BA, not on the level I was expecting. It sure is a good IEM, some many Andro enthusiasts cannot be wrong, but for that ticket (more than USD 1'200.- where I live), this was an insufficient performance, also compared to the "modest" IEMs I had at that time. 

Now, Andro is a 5 BAs IEMs and my incoming CIEM has 3 BAs and costs CHF 1'500.- (USD/CHF = ca. 1:1)... something wrong isn't it? Well, on the paper, yes. But, P-EAR-S Audio is a swiss IEM manufacturer, that has his premises 2 hours far away from home... Coming from the medical field and the music scene, these 3 guys built and tune their IEMs (BA incl.) from the ground up and let customers with their flagship, the UT-3, define the sound signature they like the best. You basically have a standard tuning, which is pretty neutral and reference sounding, and from there you can adjust bass, mids and treble with 5 different steps. Just incredible, because even though one could want 7 or 10 steps, you already can adjust the sound the way you want. Never heard a BA-bass like the one on the UT-3 so far... It should arrive middle of next week. It is a pretty low impedance IEM, 18 ohm I think and I had zero hiss from the HA-2. More to come on that pairing.


----------



## buonassi

I too was underwhelmed by Andro.  holographic and wide stage for sure, but upper mids weren't present enough and the uppermost treble was too intense to sound natural.  Good luck with the P-ear-s tunable CIEM.  You're lucky to have them nearby.  I live in the middle of illinois USA and there's nothing remotely nearby to even audition.  Everything is buy/sell if I want to try it, ha!

I finally scored an oriveti OH500 and will be testing it with HA2 alongside Fibae7 CIEM and Moondrop starfield.  Though, the starfield isn't really prone to hiss that I've noticed. 

I'll be sure and report back after a few tests.


----------



## buonassi

More to come, but I thought I'd give a quick update on the noise floor of this amplifier with a couple monitors:  

*Moondrop Starfield* is pretty much silent until you turn the volume past the halfway point.  Even then it's a very faint waterfall hiss and a non-issue when music is playing.
*Custom Art Fibae 7 CIEM* - there is a faint waterfall hiss even at lowest volumes, but it is completely acceptable to me (and I despise hiss).  Once music starts playing it is a non-issue.  Turning the volume pot doesn't seem to bring on much more noise, perhaps a tiny bit more. 
This is an incredibly powerful amp - and I'm surprised there isn't more hiss.  I wish it had 1/3rd the power, or that Anson Tse made a class A amp specifically for sensitive in ears.   Even in low gain, I can't get much travel on the volume pot before it's too loud.  So I have to lower the voltage coming from my DAP's line out.  

Aside from too much power for my use case, the sonic performance excellent.  Nice injection of overall class A warmth and refinement/airiness (as if someone put an indiscernible amount of 'hall reverb' on as an effect - clearly there is no additional reverb, but it just gives that 'sense' and I'm not sure how else to describe it).  Compared to DX220 amp1ii 3.5mm PO, there is a richness to it that emotionally envelops the listener.  The bass becomes a good bit more weighty and lingers a tad longer (just a touch, but not slow at all).  Midrange instrument separation seems to go up a notch.  Treble sounds more 'wet' and 'sweet', not quite as dry as a reference amp (with reverb tails being extended a touch).  By no means is any detail given up.  I seem to be able to listen slightly louder than I normally do because of how 'clean' the sound is.  It's not 'crunchy' like ibasso amp7 is, for example.  

I noticed the sound improvements with both DD and BA monitors and would argue that each of them benefitted as much as the other.  I just like the sound of this amp!

I've only spent one night with it and two IEMs.  I'll have more to test with it:  Blon BL03 and Oriveti OH500 are on the way.  I can at least test the noise levels for them and will report back soon.


----------



## F700

buonassi said:


> More to come, but I thought I'd give a quick update on the noise floor of this amplifier with a couple monitors:
> 
> *Moondrop Starfield* is pretty much silent until you turn the volume past the halfway point.  Even then it's a very faint waterfall hiss and a non-issue when music is playing.
> *Custom Art Fibae 7 CIEM* - there is a faint waterfall hiss even at lowest volumes, but it is completely acceptable to me (and I despise hiss).  Once music starts playing it is a non-issue.  Turning the volume pot doesn't seem to bring on much more noise, perhaps a tiny bit more.
> ...


Another happy HA-2 owner! Thanks for your impression. I also have BL-03 and Oriveti OH500. With the Blon, there is absolute zéro noise floor, even if you crank the volume. With the OH500, you very faintly hear it without music and with the volume at approx. 40%. When music is playing, nothing of note.


----------



## buonassi

Anyone looking for a high end interconnect for your HA2 and stacked DAP, check this out.  Pretty deep discounts currently (changes every day):
https://aloaudio.deals/cables/

I ended up grabbing a ref 8 mini to mini and should have that in a week or so.  Note that ALO is on restricted shipping schedule - so it may take you a while longer to receive this.  But you can't go wrong with these prices!


----------



## chaotic_angel (Apr 6, 2020)

hello, anyone experiencing power LED (front panel) has intermittent blinking? when connecting to DAP using M2M, tho batt is full..

edited to add details.


----------



## F700 (Apr 6, 2020)

chaotic_angel said:


> hello, anyone experiencing power LED (front panel) has intermittent blinking? when connecting to DAP using M2M, tho batt is full..
> 
> edited to add details.


I am not sure I understand... Could you please post a picture ? What do you mean by M2M?


----------



## chaotic_angel

F700 said:


> I am not sure I understand... Could you please post a picture ? What do you mean by M2M?


Sorry..M2M= mini to mini cable. Nevermind I RMA mine to my local seller. Short circuit happened.


----------



## Supremevegbeef (Apr 9, 2020)

Highly considering these for my modded KZ ZSX's.

Has anyone , by chance, got a iDSD Black Edition to compare to? (Nano if it matters)

I understand taht's a DAC and this is an Amp, but hopefully someone can speak to overall power to IEM, volume control, background clarity, etc

iDSD Nano BL has exceptional usability of the volume knob with sensitive IEMs and the IEMatch port, so i was worried the huge output of this amp would be too strong to be useful for a lot of IEM and the top post of this page kind of reaffirmed this worry.


----------



## buonassi

update:  *Oriveti OH500* is similar to the starfield in background noise.  It's silent until the amp is past 12 noon.  But because I never really get past 11 on the amp, I have zero hiss (or darn near zero)!

I'm feeding HA2 with DX220, and that's got a 3 volt L/O, which further complicates an already powerful amp setup.  So I set the volume to 10:30-11 on the HA2 and control the volume from the DAP with variable voltage on the L/O.  

I really like the warmth of this amp.  It's got a bit of 'tube' flavor to it overall (a really clean and linear tube amp at that). The bass is prominent and weighty compared to the reference amp1mk2 by ibasso.  Mids have smooth and 'wet' clarity without any crunch or too much upper mid focus like amp7 displays at times.  And treble is very refined - natural and delicate - and there is some even order harmonic going on (I'd guess) because of how 'pleasing' and non-digital it sounds.  Macro dynamics are great with more variation between soft and loud passages.  This leads to an emotional connection I can't get on the ibasso DX160 single ended output for example.  As good as the 160 sounds, and it really does sound incredible, the dynamics can't match the HA-2.

I'm pretty happy with it.  I understand now why the DTR-1 prelude got such high marks despite having a common and older 4490 DAC chip in it.  Anson knows how to build analog circuits no doubt!


----------



## F700 (Apr 17, 2020)

buonassi said:


> update:  *Oriveti OH500* is similar to the starfield in background noise.  It's silent until the amp is past 12 noon.  But because I never really get past 11 on the amp, I have zero hiss (or darn near zero)!
> 
> I'm feeding HA2 with DX220, and that's got a 3 volt L/O, which further complicates an already powerful amp setup.  So I set the volume to 10:30-11 on the HA2 and control the volume from the DAP with variable voltage on the L/O.
> 
> ...


I am glad you like it. It is a very good amp. The DTR1 is an amazing sounding device proving again that a DAC-chip alone won't influence the sound much. The same happens with a certain Calyx M. Who might think that an ES9018S chip sounds analog und warm ?

Anyway, it's another topic, but if you don't need streaming, BT and a fancy screen, the DTR1 will impress you even more than the HA-2


----------



## Badge

Hi, I'm a newbie on here. I have just purchased the heir audio 10. I will be using my phone as a source for now, Samsung galaxy s10 5g. The sound is bright from my phone and was wondering would this amp change the sound signature?


----------



## F700

Badge said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie on here. I have just purchased the heir audio 10. I will be using my phone as a source for now, Samsung galaxy s10 5g. The sound is bright from my phone and was wondering would this amp change the sound signature?


Hi, this amp most likely will amplify the bright caracter of your phone. You better might invest in a dac/amp module, something à la FiiO Q5s or in the same league


----------



## Badge

F700 said:


> Hi, this amp most likely will amplify the bright caracter of your phone. You better might invest in a dac/amp module, something à la FiiO Q5s or in the same league


Hi thanks for the advice. I'll have a look at that.


----------



## Hnd1710 (May 12, 2020)

Has anyone tried changing the opa for Ha2?
As far as I know, Ha2 uses 2 single opa


----------



## F700 (May 12, 2020)

Hnd1710 said:


> Has anyone tried changing the opa for Ha2?
> As far as I know, Ha2 uses 2 single opa


Afaik, the soldering of the opamps is so tight that switching them is a high risk operation, even for skilled people. Or maybe is the whole amp structure that makes the manipulation complicated. I might be wrong, though, but I remember having read something about that earlier in the thread


----------



## chaotic_angel

I saw some where abt opamp swapping, was it in few pages back? or at FB?


----------



## noplsestar

chaotic_angel said:


> I saw some where abt opamp swapping, was it in few pages back? or at FB?


I was asking around if it makes sense. Seems like it doesn’t make sense


----------



## Hnd1710

F700 said:


> Afaik, the soldering of the opamps is so tight that switching them is a high risk operation, even for skilled people. Or maybe is the whole amp structure that makes the manipulation complicated. I might be wrong, though, but I remember having read something about that earlier in the thread


I have tried and found it quite easy to disassemble the opa
 I had oder opa on taobao and waited to try swapping on Ha2


----------



## chaotic_angel

bump this thread, plugged with GoldPlanar GL1000 & HD650, both cans can be driven at low gain at 1 o' clock


----------



## chaotic_angel (Jun 1, 2020)

Enjoying this combo with Blon B20, details are floating every where, suddenly I miss my STAX set up


----------



## Sandifop (Jun 2, 2020)

Not a direct reply to Buonassi’s post, just a note about background noise being present on my HA-2.

*I know* if I *feed power* to the HA-2 while listening at my desk I can hear some background noise at about 40-percent. I only had balanced IEMs for testing.

*I presume* this is not a use case that the amp was designed for. I did not receive a reply when I wrote asking about this. I could just imagine Anson sitting at the computer thinking “well DUH.”



buonassi said:


> More to come, but I thought I'd give a quick update on the noise floor of this amplifier with a couple monitors:
> 
> *Moondrop Starfield* is pretty much silent until you turn the volume past the halfway point.  Even then it's a very faint waterfall hiss and a non-issue when music is playing.
> *Custom Art Fibae 7 CIEM* - there is a faint waterfall hiss even at lowest volumes, but it is completely acceptable to me (and I despise hiss).  Once music starts playing it is a non-issue.  Turning the volume pot doesn't seem to bring on much more noise, perhaps a tiny bit more.
> ...


----------



## Sandifop

Today I noted the US distributer (Amazon) says the HA-2 is no longer in stock and does not know if it will return.


----------



## buonassi

yeah, I'm not sure why this amp hasn't gained more traction.  To me, it sounds like the slight coloration/euphony "refinement" that people throw thousands of dollars at.

Perhaps it's the insane power?  That's my only quibble with it.  But I know that's usually a selling point, so I remain confused.


----------



## Sandifop (Jun 2, 2020)

One thing that jumped out at me: someone shopping for a portable HP amp (a subset of a subset) will be presented with many $25-$100 options when shopping on the HA-2 Amazon page. Class A and Dethonray mean nothing to most of those folk. What has meaning? There is only one review. As a shopper, would one think it is worth the extra 200-800%?

I was shopping specifically for the HA-2; if I wasn’t I would have likely thought it was overpriced. I think it is a delightful unit. Too bad, really.



buonassi said:


> yeah, I'm not sure why this amp hasn't gained more traction.  To me, it sounds like the slight coloration/euphony "refinement" that people throw thousands of dollars at.
> 
> Perhaps it's the insane power?  That's my only quibble with it.  But I know that's usually a selling point, so I remain confused.


----------



## noplsestar

Sandifop said:


> One thing that jumped out at me: someone shopping for a portable HP amp (a subset of a subset) will be presented with many $25-$100 options when shopping on the HA-2 Amazon page. Class A and Dethonray mean nothing to most of those folk. What has meaning? There is only one review. As a shopper, would one think it is worth the extra 200-800%?
> 
> I was shopping specifically for the HA-2; if I wasn’t I would have likely thought it was overpriced. I think it is a delightful unit. Too bad, really.


Why not just buy it here? 
https://penonaudio.com/dethonray-hpamp-ha-2.html
Of course if you have had some portable high end amps, you know that the HA-2 is very reasonable priced for what you get. As stated a few pages back, I had the VorzAMP Duo II for about 700 Euros. And it sounded not as good as the HA-2.


----------



## Sandifop (Jun 2, 2020)

Easiest answer ever. From the Penon website:

*- "Your local Customs may request you to pay import tax. Please make your inquiry with them for further details. We will not take responsibility for any custom fees charged. Please take this into account when placing your order."*


Hong Kong is no longer a favored trade partner because "World Leaders."

[Added: My contributions were not about me finding/buying the HA-2; they were about what shoppers (in my case US shoppers) are finding when they look for HP amps]






noplsestar said:


> Why not just buy it here?
> https://penonaudio.com/dethonray-hpamp-ha-2.html
> Of course if you have had some portable high end amps, you know that the HA-2 is very reasonable priced for what you get. As stated a few pages back, I had the VorzAMP Duo II for about 700 Euros. And it sounded not as good as the HA-2.


----------



## F700 (Jun 12, 2020)

Messing around with HA-2 and the Phatlab Chimera since a few weeks now. The Chimera is a hybrid amp, tube or solid state at request. 4.4mm and 3.5mm output. Price is pretty high at ca. USD 800.- (4 times the HA-2).

Let's keep the comparison as short as possible:

- Chimera with both Calyx M and DTR1 has an effortless presentation, which is superior compared to the HA-2. It's, for my taste, the perfect transportable amplification, in both solid state and tube mode. Not really designed for sensitive BA IEMs, though. Music flows around you. People listening to DAPs at home should try amping via LO, it makes a difference, at least in my opinion. Everything is opening up.

- HA-2 is hard to beat with "warm" sounding sources. The Calyx M/HA-2 combo is really something. I have feared the double amplification at first. No such thing, music delight all the way. Even with BA sensitive IEMs. Amplification slighlty is on the bright side, but really just a hint. Amazing with Rock, Metal and Dark Ambient.

Pick your choice. Different flavours for different people and budget. If you can, get both. If not, get the HA-2 and be happy. You just get the best amp USD 200.- can buy.


----------



## hongky

Is there any small USB-C DAC dongle with line out ?
I want to connect my phone to this AMP

Thanks


----------



## Sandifop

Hi hongky. If I understand your question, you are looking for a DAC with USB-C input and line out. There are a few. One I know of at the top of my head is the iBasso DC01. (Click on the link) My phone doesn’t have USB-C so I haven’t use it but iBasso does good work in their niche. 

Most dongles I have used need your phone volume at 100%, if the level is not greyed out), which they equate to a line-out signal. Some back and forth about whether this is actually a line-out but, anyway, it is a good prospect.


----------



## hongky

Sandifop said:


> Hi hongky. If I understand your question, you are looking for a DAC with USB-C input and line out. There are a few. One I know of at the top of my head is the iBasso DC01. (Click on the link) My phone doesn’t have USB-C so I haven’t use it but iBasso does good work in their niche.
> 
> Most dongles I have used need your phone volume at 100%, if the level is not greyed out), which they equate to a line-out signal. Some back and forth about whether this is actually a line-out but, anyway, it is a good prospect.


Thanks, but DC01 only have 2.5mm balanced out


----------



## buonassi

hongky said:


> Thanks, but DC01 only have 2.5mm balanced out


DC02 in that case


----------



## Frabera

I have the HA-2 since quite a while, very happy with it, however I would like to upgrade for this summer and have an eye on the Chimera.
Any one can help me having compared both of them ?


----------



## F700 (Jul 3, 2020)

Frabera said:


> I have the HA-2 since quite a while, very happy with it, however I would like to upgrade for this summer and have an eye on the Chimera.
> Any one can help me having compared both of them ?


You can check post #118, which mentions my initial impression of the Chimera vs. HA-2.

Now, after some months of back and forth with both amps, I use the HA-2 a bit more often, because it matches the Calyx M better soundwise. Amazing synergy for my taste, as the HA-2 is a bit more lively in its presentation. If you don't need 4.4mm output and already like your HA-2, you don't need to upgrade to Chimera, unless your pockets are deep enough to get the Chimera, which has a pitch black background on digital mode (JFet) and amplify "brighter" sources (i.e. DTR1) with perfection. Amplification is even more effortless than the HA-2. The Tube mode is interesting, because it slighlty color the sound, but you "hear" the tubes sometimes. Beware using the Chimera on Tube mode with sensitive IEM! The Chimera is transportable, not portable, that comes on top.

The Chimera is a "better" amp than the HA-2, in terms of pure amplification quality and noise (Jfet). The extra investment, the fact that your source should not be too warm sounding, the slighlty noisy Tube mode and being cautious about the pairing with sensitive IEM might make you think twice before buying.

Personally, I am very content with both amps, they complement each other perfectly.


----------



## F700 (Jul 6, 2020)

Dethonray Honey H1 - USB DAC/AMP should hit the market in August

Dedicated thread 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dethonray-honey-h1-usb-dac-amp.936737/


----------



## andersos

Is it class A? How high power output?


----------



## F700

andersos said:


> Is it class A? How high power output?


No technical data so far. I should get more infos soon. I will post them on the dedicated thread.


----------



## musicinmymind

Anywhere I can buy  DETHONRAY HPAMP HA-2 ?

penonaudio does not have in stock, my location is Dubai and it would be easy to get from them. But unfortunately they do not have stock.


----------



## andersos

musicinmymind said:


> Anywhere I can buy  DETHONRAY HPAMP HA-2 ?
> 
> penonaudio does not have in stock, my location is Dubai and it would be easy to get from them. But unfortunately they do not have stock.



The only other seller I know is this
https://www.glorioussound.com/product/dethonray-ha-2-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## immortalsoul

Hi guys, I am interested in buying a DETHONRAY HA-2. Please let me know if any of you have one for sale to be shipped to US. Thank you!


----------



## F700

immortalsoul said:


> Hi guys, I am interested in buying a DETHONRAY HA-2. Please let me know if any of you have one for sale to be shipped to US. Thank you!


How about Penon? Sold out?


----------



## immortalsoul

F700 said:


> How about Penon? Sold out?


They don't have any in stock now


----------



## F700

immortalsoul said:


> They don't have any in stock now


Ok, should I ask Anson for a new unit or do you prefer to get it used and below USD 200?


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Ok, should I ask Anson for a new unit or do you prefer to get it used and below USD 200?


Please also ask him why they are out of stock and if he doesn’t want to produce more of the HA-2!


----------



## F700 (Jul 25, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Please also ask him why they are out of stock and if he doesn’t want to produce more of the HA-2!


Ok, I can do that for sure. The Honey H1 is about to be released 

I just have contacted Anson now via email


----------



## chaotic_angel

Time to op amp swapping and burn in process, V5i singles x 2 is amazing op amp, it increases clarity, depth and detail retieval given by DTR1.


----------



## noplsestar

chaotic_angel said:


> Time to op amp swapping and burn in process, V5i singles x 2 is amazing op amp, it increases clarity, depth and detail retieval given by DTR1.


But they are too big to close it again, am I right?


----------



## Zambu

F700 said:


> The Honey H1 is about to be released



Is there more info about that


----------



## chaotic_angel

noplsestar said:


> But they are too big to close it again, am I right?



100% correct !


----------



## F700

Zambu said:


> Is there more info about that


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dethonray-honey-h1-usb-dac-amp.936737/


----------



## noplsestar

chaotic_angel said:


> 100% correct !


Yeah, that’s why I lost interest in new opamps very soon as I need it to be closed when listening on the go.


----------



## Hnd1710

noplsestar said:


> Yeah, that’s why I lost interest in new opamps very soon as I need it to be closed when listening on the go.


I am using this opa, a good solution, overall sound very good compared to v5i


----------



## chaotic_angel

Hnd1710 said:


> I am using this opa, a good solution, overall sound very good compared to v5i


that is interesting, mind to share the details?


----------



## Hnd1710

chaotic_angel said:


> that is interesting, mind to share the details?


Bass has been emphasized more, crystal clear detail bands retain smoothness, and the depth of sound is good.


----------



## noplsestar

Hnd1710 said:


> I am using this opa, a good solution, overall sound very good compared to v5i





Hnd1710 said:


> Bass has been emphasized more, crystal clear detail bands retain smoothness, and the depth of sound is good.


Thanks, but I don’t need more bass


----------



## Hnd1710

noplsestar said:


> Thanks, but I don’t need more bass


Not only is it compared to 627 stock, but the sound is more clearly detailed, it's like a perfect update for 627.


----------



## noplsestar

Hnd1710 said:


> Not only is it compared to 627 stock, but the sound is more clearly detailed, it's like a perfect update for 627.


Sounds good. But I think it’s too complicated for me to buy it. Have fun listening!


----------



## F700

Anson just confirmed that HA-2 is out of stock and it is very unlikely that a new batch is being released. They focus their energy and ressources on the upcoming Honey H1 usb Dac/Amp.


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> Anson just confirmed that HA-2 is out of stock and it is very unlikely that a new batch is being released. They focus their energy and ressources on the upcoming Honey H1 usb Dac/Amp.


Now that is a bummer!! If I had known this I would have bought one or two spare units


----------



## F700 (Jul 27, 2020)

noplsestar said:


> Now that is a bummer!! If I had known this I would have bought one or two spare units


I am also a bit surprised about such a good product not being produced anymore. It has been on the market for a year approx, a bit less maybe. Anson is very confident about the Honey H1 sounding way better than the HA-2.

As a Dethonray fan boy, I will get the H1 as soon as it hits the market


----------



## chaotic_angel

F700 said:


> I am also a bit surprised about such a good product not being produced anymore. It has been on the market for a year approx, a bit less maybe. Anson is very confident about the Honey H1 sounding way better than the HA-2.
> 
> As a Dethonray fan boy, I will get the H1 as soon as it hits the market



Super, Mega, Ultra Cool! look forward for your initial impression VS HA-2


----------



## chaotic_angel

Any way any user of DTR1 or HA-2 pair it with Moondrop SSR iem, look forward for the impression, please?


----------



## noplsestar

F700 said:


> I am also a bit surprised about such a good product not being produced anymore. It has been on the market for a year approx, a bit less maybe. Anson is very confident about the Honey H1 sounding way better than the HA-2.
> 
> As a Dethonray fan boy, I will get the H1 as soon as it hits the market


Problem is, that I don’t need a DAC but only the amp. Also there is no analogue input, right?

maybe I‘ll wait then for the HA-3


----------



## F700

noplsestar said:


> Problem is, that I don’t need a DAC but only the amp. Also there is no analogue input, right?
> 
> maybe I‘ll wait then for the HA-3


I also only need an amp, but let's see how it sounds with smartphones, out of the laptop and also from the DAPs. Like the double amping from HA-2/Calyx M, maybe having the DAP connected to the H1 will give great results. Let's see/hear... 

No AIN afaik....


----------



## kenz

I think Anson made an excellent business move to end the HA2 amp, with the impending release of the H1. 

1. It shows the maker's confidence in the H1 as a clearly superior product.
2. Reduce spreading resources to support 3 portable to just 2 at any one time, keeps product cost reasonable.


----------



## kenz

chaotic_angel said:


> Any way any user of DTR1 or HA-2 pair it with Moondrop SSR iem, look forward for the impression, please?



Here's my review of the Moondrop SSR using the DTR1 and HA-2 as a stack, https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-ssr-super-starship-reference-review.24439/


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

We just reviewed the HA-2 and it is a recommended buy!

https://www.headfonia.com/dethonray-ha-2-review/


----------



## noplsestar

Virtu Fortuna said:


> We just reviewed the HA-2 and it is a recommended buy!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/dethonray-ha-2-review/


Alas your review comes too late as it’s sold out. But when Anson reads this maybe he produces another batch.


----------



## Lacas

buonassi said:


> update:  *Oriveti OH500* is similar to the starfield in background noise.  It's silent until the amp is past 12 noon.  But because I never really get past 11 on the amp, I have zero hiss (or darn near zero)!
> 
> I'm feeding HA2 with DX220, and that's got a 3 volt L/O, which further complicates an already powerful amp setup.  So I set the volume to 10:30-11 on the HA2 and control the volume from the DAP with variable voltage on the L/O.
> 
> ...


how does the ha-2 sound stacked with the dx-160? 😎
thx


----------



## Frabera

HA-2 is no more available.


----------



## F700

Frabera said:


> HA-2 is no more available.


Not at the moment, that’s true. Once the Honey H1 will (at last) be released, it’s possible that second-hand HA-2 will find new owners


----------



## F700 (Sep 24, 2020)

DTR1 / HA-2 / P-EAR-S SH-2U -> Thursday night session (I kept the single malt away from the picture)


----------



## chaotic_angel

Virtu Fortuna said:


> We just reviewed the HA-2 and it is a recommended buy!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/dethonray-ha-2-review/



nice write up, enjoying ur words while rocking the duo!


----------



## Lacas

F700 said:


> Not at the moment, that’s true. Once the Honey H1 will (at last) be released, it’s possible that second-hand HA-2 will find new owners


if you may know one for sale please let me know 😎


----------



## F700

Lacas said:


> if you may know one for sale please let me know 😎


PM sent


----------



## F700 (Oct 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## immortalsoul

I would have been tempted yesterday, but your friend from Calyx thread make me look at a different amp, this hobby is crazy..he, he


----------



## F700

immortalsoul said:


> I would have been tempted yesterday, but your friend from Calyx thread make me look at a different amp, this hobby is crazy..he, he


Yep, at double the price, the « other » really  needs to be something special. And as always, no risk, no fun!


----------



## noplsestar

immortalsoul said:


> I would have been tempted yesterday, but your friend from Calyx thread make me look at a different amp, this hobby is crazy..he, he





F700 said:


> Yep, at double the price, the « other » really  needs to be something special. And as always, no risk, no fun!


As always it’s all about synergy. I won’t sell my HA-2, because as said, with another headphone (or another cable) the HA-2 might come out on top!


----------



## F700

If someone is interested in this topic, please join the party: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...pment-i-am-here-to-help.945406/#post-15935322


----------



## F700

This Dethonray combo still rocks the house!


----------



## buonassi

Dx160 stacks neatly.  Flourish lama nano rubber keeps them joined strongly!


----------



## pindu

delete


----------



## F700

Deleted


----------



## Yasin Caliskan

immortalsoul said:


> I would have been tempted yesterday, but your friend from Calyx thread make me look at a different amp, this hobby is crazy..he, he


Experience is all that matters. I suggest you buy them both


----------



## noplsestar

Headfonia: best portable amplifier
https://www.headfonia.com/hfn-2020-awards/3/


----------



## Lacas

buonassi said:


> Dx160 stacks neatly.  Flourish lama nano rubber keeps them joined strongly!


hi, is it worth to get the ha-2 to be used with dx160? what are the sound benefits? thx 😎


----------



## Lacas

Lacas said:


> how does the ha-2 sound stacked with the dx-160? 😎
> thx


thx for the thoughts. i think i shall try it out with my DX160 😊


----------



## buonassi

Lacas said:


> hi, is it worth to get the ha-2 to be used with dx160? what are the sound benefits? thx 😎



The DX160 has a very clean line out - so you'll be feeding the HA2 with a very good DAC in my opinion.  I think the amp sounds very different - it adds color, sweetness (in the treble), and some warmth down low.  It's also different with the staging but I'm very poor at analyzing head stage.  HA2 sounds bigger (more blown out) maybe less surgically precise, but tone is more refined.


----------



## Lacas

buonassi said:


> The DX160 has a very clean line out - so you'll be feeding the HA2 with a very good DAC in my opinion.  I think the amp sounds very different - it adds color, sweetness (in the treble), and some warmth down low.  It's also different with the staging but I'm very poor at analyzing head stage.  HA2 sounds bigger (more blown out) maybe less surgically precise, but tone is more refined.


Hi Buonassi,
thx for the impressions 
I think these are the things I am missing from the DX160, I shall order one


----------



## buonassi

Lacas said:


> Hi Buonassi,
> thx for the impressions
> I think these are the things I am missing from the DX160, I shall order one


let us know how it goes.  I'm still using my HA-2 as a bedside rig.  It's a great match for my Oriveti OH500.  Sometime's I used DX160 as a source, other times, my old LG V30.


----------



## Yasin Caliskan

What kind of screwdriver can open the case? I want to try and see other opamps.


----------



## Whitigir

noplsestar said:


> Headfonia: best portable amplifier
> https://www.headfonia.com/hfn-2020-awards/3/


Best portable amplifier ? The Cayin C9 be like “la lala la”!! Lol


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Whitigir said:


> Best portable amplifier ? The Cayin C9 be like “la lala la”!! Lol


Yeah, except it was reviewed in 2021.


----------



## noplsestar

Whitigir said:


> Best portable amplifier ? The Cayin C9 be like “la lala la”!! Lol


I am sorry, I don’t get your joke. C9 is new. And also only „transportable“. And costs about 10 times more. That little HA-2 definitely is no joke.


----------



## noplsestar

Virtu Fortuna said:


> Yeah, except it was reviewed in 2021.


You mean 2020, right?


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

noplsestar said:


> You mean 2020, right?


I meant the C9.


----------

